# Chicken Liver Pate



## Rom (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi there,

I had the urge to make chicken liver pate,  I have never made it before. 

I found this really good recipe (well my bf thinks it is - cos as soon as I made it he covered some bread rolls with it and munched away LOL  ).

Anyways, I made it, tastes real good but my question is...how long does Chicken Liver Pate last in the fridge?

ingredients include:

livers (shocking i know  )
cream
port
onion 
garlic
butter
salt
pepper

thanks for reading


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd say maybe a week. It probably will less even a litltle bit longer, but it probably is not going to taste as good.


----------



## Rom (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for that, the recipe called for 500grams of chicken livers, so just for 2 people who won't eat it everyday its kinda a fair bit. I just really wanted to make it thats all lol


----------



## Katie H (Aug 12, 2007)

Rom, one of my favorite ways to prepare chicken livers is to saute them with white wine, served over rice.

What I do is to dredge them in flour that has been seasoned with some salt and pepper.  Then, I brown them in a skillet in some butter and a little olive oil.  Once browned, I'll add some chicken broth, some chopped tarragon and a little white wine.  Let simmer gently for a few minutes until the sauce thickens slightly.  Serve over fluffy rice.


----------



## Rom (Aug 12, 2007)

that sounds nice Katie E, i might try that next time i get some livers. I was wondering what else I could do with them. I don't drink white wine so good excuse to go buy more wine LOL


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2007)

also great just dredged in flour, pan fried and served over a bed of spinach with some thin sliced red onion, and sun dried tomato vinaigrette.

And yes, as a pate, it should hold up for a bit, like CharlieD said.


----------



## Rom (Aug 13, 2007)

my bf likes sun dried tomatoes...he might like that thanks

me on the other hand...had a _"horrible encounter"_ and i just can't eat them anymore LOL


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Rom, once you've made your liver pate, smoothen the top and line the  surface completely with plastic wrap (remove air as much as possible). This is to minimize oxidation from the air which darkens and turns the pate surface grayish and unsightly.  You may discard the top when using next.  Try to consume within 3-4 days if possible.

Alton Brown has a very good chicken liver mousse made with green apples (as flavorer and sweetener) and liqueur and cream.  You can just google that.  That one never fails to impress guests.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 13, 2007)

My recipe calls for finely chopped hard cooked eggs. Does anyone else use eggs?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2007)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> My recipe calls for finely chopped hard cooked eggs. Does anyone else use eggs?




Sounds more like traditional Jewish chopped liver, which I love too.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 13, 2007)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> My recipe calls for finely chopped hard cooked eggs. Does anyone else use eggs?




I used a recipe that calls for hard boiled eggs.  Also bacon, onions, cream cheese (or maybe I just added that for texture can't remember)


----------



## Rom (Aug 13, 2007)

thanx chopstix..ooo 4 days? we're going to be pate'd OUT LOLLL

I did a search on chicken liver or pate a few days ago and found a fair few (most of them) recipes with hard boiled eggs, i think recipes without egg were rare lol maybe i should make one with egg....after im done with this one.  whats ur recipe lyndalou and elaine l?


----------



## elaine l (Aug 13, 2007)

My recipe:

2 T butter
1 lb. chicken livers
2 eggs (hard cooked)
3 0z. cream cheese
3/4 tsp. salt
1  onion
6 slices bacon


cook onions, bacon, chicken livers. 
then blend all together (remaining ingredients too)  in food processor

I lined a bowl with plastic wrapped, filled with pate and chilled.


----------



## Rom (Aug 13, 2007)

thanx for that!
um i have a stupid question
when u say cream cheese, is this like Philadelphia cream cheese that comes in a block like butter?


----------



## auntdot (Aug 13, 2007)

Rom, we are only the two of us and I would probably cut back on the 500g of livers.  Sounds like a lot even for us.

But chicken livers are so robust, one can add almost anything to them and they will taste great (except cheese, it just does not go).

Saute some in oil, take them out of the pan. Add some shallots.  Then deglaze with a tad Scotch whisky, add some cream sherry or a nice sweet fortified wine like Madiera, some green onions and that is it.  Although it would take a bit of cream if you wish.

On toast.  Saute some shrooms and put aside.  Saute the livers, remove.  Add shallots.  Then deglaze with wine, red or white, your choice.  I would probably go for white. Add some kinda sauce, a brown sauce would be fine. Toss in the shrooms and add the livers.  Put on the toast and enjoy.

Oh yes, and you can always add a bit of steaky bacon, broken up, if you wish.

Or as an appetizer in a sweet fruity sauce, nothing better.

There are so many ways to serve chicken livers.  Enjoy.


----------



## Rom (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah i agreed 500grams LOL but when i am making something for the first time..i don't like to cut things in a half, i DEFINATELY will next time LOL

hey thanks heaps for the recipes!!!! !!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 14, 2007)

One of my faves is chopped liver with sliced red onions on rye bread. One of my relatives made chicken livers with bacon (already mentioned) over white rice. A variation of the pate I like is made with mushrooms (instead of liver), dash of worcestershire, soy sauce, paprika etc (Will look up my recipe if you're interested.) Some chopped cashews or walnuts give it a nice flavor. Spread it on a baguette w sliced red onions and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Rom (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for that *amy*!!!


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 14, 2007)

Rom,

I can't find my recipe..it's been years since I made it. My recollection (such as it is) is the I fried the livers in butter then ground them up with a small chopped onion, a hard cooked egg, some worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper and a dash of hot sauce. Sorry that I can't be more specific.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 14, 2007)

Rom said:
			
		

> thanx for that!
> um i have a stupid question
> when u say cream cheese, is this like Philadelphia cream cheese that comes in a block like butter?




Yes, cream cheese in the block shape


----------



## Rom (Aug 14, 2007)

thanx lindalou 

LOL elaine , just clarifying, not sure if you might have meant something else hehehe, i've seen a couple things on here where i was so sure it was one thing then upon reading on, it was something else LOL


----------

